# Eggplant cures skin cancer



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Folks,

This is preliminary info is the short version of an alternative cancer treatment that appears to be working. He is not fully cured yet, but I wanted to post the info now so you all can research this for your own horses. Our white paint has a 1 inch lesion on his inner thigh and two more smaller ones on his sheath. The vet diagnosed it as squamous cell carcinoma. He did freeze treatments and gave us the usual radioactive fleuracil ointment . After a month of using the cream he was no better, actually worse, so I went online for research. I discovered that in Australia, farmers are using a local weed soaked in a jar of vinegar to cure skin cancers on their livestock. The same ingredient, called solasodine glycoside, is present in eggplant. 

Here's how you make the solution: I used 3 washed eggplants and skinned them with a peeler. Place all the skins in a mason jar, fill with vinegar and place in fridge. I used white vinegar, some people use apple cider vinegar. Be sure to shake the jar once a day so the top of the skins doesn't get moldy. In 5 days, the vinegar will turn dark from the peelings. Remove the skins, keep mason jar of vinegar in fridge. Apply the liquid to the lesion with a cotton ball morning and night for up to 8 weeks. Yes it's slow, but it beats using radioactive cream on your horse. Again, this is the short version, please do additional reading for more details. Also research a cream used on people called Curaderm.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

How interesting!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coramsine

Looks like research was abandoned by the pharmaceutical company.

Solasodine rhamnosyl glycosides

These glycosides are derived from the Solanaceae family, which includes tomatoes, potatoes, bell peppers, and eggplant. They attach to the surface of cancer cells, but not normal tissue, and initiate apoptosis. Creams containing solasodine rhamnosyl glycosides are licensed in Australia and the U.K. but aren’t approved for use in the U.S.

A case series (86 patients total) and 1 randomized control trial (RCT) (N=94) were found in the literature. In the case series of 86 patients followed for 3 months, complete regression was seen in 100% of BCC, SCC, and actinic keratosis cases after roughly 5 weeks of treatment. In the 8-week RCT in 94 patients with BCC, 66% of patients using cream containing solasodine glycosides showed histologically confirmed clearance of BCC; however, 22% of these patients had a recurrence of BCC at the study’s 1-year follow-up. No serious adverse effects were reported.


----------



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting additional info 4horses, I want to get the word out there so everyone can benefit.


----------



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

Update: After just 9 days, the lesion is considerably smaller now. It started out the size of a silver dollar, and is now the size of a dime, with a dry scab in the center. The area that was cancerous has fresh pink skin and looks amazing. This is working far better than the fleuracil cream the vet gave us.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I wonder if it would work on other types of masses? My horse has a sarcoid I'd love to remove, but was advised not to surgically cut out because it will very likely regrow larger.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> I wonder if it would work on other types of masses? My horse has a sarcoid I'd love to remove, but was advised not to surgically cut out because it will very likely regrow larger.



:think:

To me, think you have nothing to lose by trying..well except for the mass.
So much to potentially gain...
Let us know how it goes AA, _please.._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The fleuracil ointment causes severe inflammation as it kills the tumor. It causes the appearance of the cancer getting worse, when actually it is killing it. It can take 6 - 12 weeks to work.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> I wonder if it would work on other types of masses? My horse has a sarcoid I'd love to remove, but was advised not to surgically cut out because it will very likely regrow larger.



Two of my sisters horses had sarcoids and the only thing that removed them permanently was liquid nitrogen applied by a vet. One horse needed two separate treatments but none of the sarcoids came back after that.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

It's the alkaloids in eggplant fighting the cancer. I understand the need to extract with vinegar, however in the original extraction process ammonia was added to restore the alkalinity. Good to know the home made version still works even though it's in an acidic (vinegar) form. Must be powerful stuff! 

https://www.cancertreatmentsresearch.com/eggplants-kill-cancer/

http://ukaazpublications.com/attached/publications/C7-Alkaloids.pdf


----------



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

I agree, it's worth a try. The eggplant treatment kills cancer cells and leaves healthy cells alone. A sarcoid seems to be similar to cancer in that it is a neoplasm, just not malignant. It certainly won't hurt. Definitely don't let them cut out a sarcoid, that may lead to spreading.


----------



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

pasomountain said:


> It's the alkaloids in eggplant fighting the cancer. I understand the need to extract with vinegar, however in the original extraction process ammonia was added to restore the alkalinity. Good to know the home made version still works even though it's in an acidic (vinegar) form. Must be powerful stuff!
> 
> https://www.cancertreatmentsresearch.com/eggplants-kill-cancer/
> 
> http://ukaazpublications.com/attached/publications/C7-Alkaloids.pdf


Very interesting article pasomountain. I was wondering about using the vinegar as an extract. It's what the Aussies used, so I gave it a shot. the ammonia sounds like a good idea for the ph levels. I plan to stick with the original vinegar recipe though, I already feel concerned about not following the vet methods. They just weren't working for our gelding so I switched to natural remedies. Maybe the flueracil needed more time like another poster said, but I don't l like the thought of using radioactive ointment.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm going to give it a try! Will let you know if anything happens. I figure I have nothing to lose as it can't possibly make things worse. It's not a really large sarcoid, but is right on his side, so it's a bit unsightly and has grown a little. 

Thanks for posting! If this works, even just a little, you bet I'll be sharing the advice!


----------



## Laneman (Apr 1, 2014)

Adding photos: first photo is day 1, next is one after eggplant treatment, then two weeks after. Keep in mind this is an 8 week plan, so at just week 2 it looks much better.


----------

